

ReplyAll Debuts The World’s First “Blogcasting” Service - danvideo
http://nibletz.com/2013/11/22/replyall-debuts-worlds-blogcasting-service/

======
danvideo
I had heard about the site but didn't really grasp what they were trying to do
until that quote "think group blogging meets podcasting" and trying the site

